# Hair Algae



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Truthfully, I am not 100% sure what type of algae i have. I think it may be hair algae, but it is not very long. I need to get rid of it, because it is starting to become a nuisance on two pieces of my rock. Also i need to take care of some aiptasia. I have been out of town for a week looking at colleges so my brother was taking care of my tank. He wasn't sure what to do, but i need to take care of this now. 










Solutions to both the aiptasia and the algae would be much appreciated.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Joe's Juice to kill the "Aip" and that's Hair.....A Foxface to eat it, A Lawnmower Blenny or a Sea Hare will all get the job done. You still need to find the source of the excess nutrients that caused it to begin with though.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a lawnmower blenny, but he isn't eating much of it. The source was me neglecting the tank a bit. Not as much water changes, etc. But im back on track and that shouldn't be an issue. I think i'll try a sea hare, but can you tell me if they are expensive, readily available, and will they eat coralline algae?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

For the aiptasia try using vinegar or a dilute solution of lemon juice. For the hair algae it could be a few things so you need to give more info. How long do you leave the lights on? You check for excess nutrients? what kind of water are you using?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The Sea Hare will Devour it in no time. They are very inexpensive and easily available around here at least. Online they are easy to find too. You'll be able to watch a Sea Hare devour it in one pass and they won't touch coraline.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds awesome. I read somewhere that if they become scared, they may emit a toxic liquid or something. Have you had any experiences with this? I don't think that there is anything for it to be sacred of in my tank, but who knows. I use RO/DI water only with tropic marin sea salt. I keep my lights MH on for 6hr/day and actinic t5's an hour before and after the MH.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Your light times are fine.

I never have had any toxins from Sea Hares or any other problems. I even had one die after he ran out of HA to eat and still caused no problems.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

What else do those babies eat?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Nuttin that is known.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I guess a sea hare is my next addition.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Hehehe, I have a couple in stock. Maybe you can find one or have one ordered locally to you. I love the ugly little critters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Most seahares do end up dieing because they eat the hair aglae so fast. some people have luck feeding them algae wafers or Nori. They can shoot out an "ink" when scared, but its not toxic. I had one seahare at work ink me twice in a row in the same tank...40 gallon tank and nothing bad happened. The rule i was told is that the uglier they are, the less toxic they are


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

how long is the life expectancy of the sea hare in captive?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Quite an interesting question. I mean if one already has his/her hair algae under control using a sea hare, would he be offering to give it away to someone else to use to take care of their algae problem ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ice, That is what SHOULD be done but most people never think about it till its too late. Some just don't want to get rid of them and try to keep them hoping they will eat something else....They won't.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

we actually did that at our store. Rented a seahare out. then when your hairalgae was gone, you bring it back and get some of the money back.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like I will look around locally for one. If I find it, then great. If not, I will ship one in and then resell it to a local store. I have a fair amount of hair algae, but my tank isn't entirely covered. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Odds are that if you sell it to a store they wont have any clue how to take care of it, nor what to do with it


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ill tell them or try to sell it 2 another person who needs it.


----------

